# After break-in



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Is the PM9 reliable carrying it with 6+1 rds? I haven't put a round through it yet, plan on break in sometime next week, however, just cycling some ammo through it manually, it tends to catch the first round on the feed ramp(a fully loaded 6 rd mag using Remington golden sabers 147gr.) when I rack the slide.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think Kahr recommends 200 rounds for break-in, and I'd abide by it. There's pretty ample evidence that Kahr isn't kidding about the break-in period. Just get some ball ammo and have at it. Hand cycling it won't do much.

A fairly good test is locking the slide open and dropping it on a full mag, but it is far from 100% effective.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

Absolutely follow at least 200 round break in with ball ammo. Mine was a little picky until it had 400 rounds through it. It has functioned well since then.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Dry firing will loosen up the trigger pull a little too.

I also take extra care in cleaning with the feed ramp. Never hurts to be too clean...

Put two boxes through it. Most of my failure early were failure to go to full battery. Just pop it on the back of the slide. After 200-250, mine has been great. It's just "tight" from the factory, which might, in a sense be good thing... 5-10 years fom now, if it's still in daily use. Carry guns get knocked around a little. Mine has taken a beating and still looks and shoots great!

JBW


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe I was a little unclear, *After *the recommended break in period, will this gun be reliable carrying it with a fully loaded mag plus an additional round in the chamber? I plan on meticulously documenting its break in with bullet brand type wieght etc. and after its 200 rds of WWB I will shoot an assortment of JHPs to pick my carry ammo. BTW any suggestions on carry ammo for this thing? It is 9mm so I have a ton of options, but what is your opinion. Thanks again guys and Mike, thanks so much for the holster, smooth as butter:mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine is stuffed full, w/ one in the pipe. It likes Winchester Ranger Homeland Security .40 ammo. No failures, no issues.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Kahr suggest using the slide release to chamber the first round, do this and you should have no problem. I have done a lot of research on carry ammo and I have settled on Gold Dot 124gr. +P HP. The NYPD issues this round to their officers. It is hard to find the +P in the store because Speer markets it to law enforcement, but it is available at ammuntiontogo.com in 50 rd. boxes for under $25 plus shipping. There is an excellent article on "law enforcement" defense ammo in this months Combat Handguns magazine.


----------

